# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 04-02-2004. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 28-01-2004.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Si thoni do ja dalim per ne boteror?" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Eurofighter)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31018

Titulli: "Studentet Shqiptar Ne Shqiperi" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga troyiian)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31017

Titulli: "me ne fund ja ku erdha .....!!!!!!!!!........" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga troyiian)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31016

Titulli: "Dua te di...." (postuar 04-02-2004 nga S`ka Lezet)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31015

Titulli: "Shenjteria" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Matrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31013

Titulli: "Alarm në Uashington, gjendet helm në Senat." (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31011

Titulli: "22-VJEÇARJA MUNGOI 3 NETE NE SHTEPI :bleta: abai  e Vrau." (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31010

Titulli: "Mesime ortodokse nga At Kleopa i Rumanise" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Seminarist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31009

Titulli: "Simbolet fetare dhe institucionet publike" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31006

Titulli: "Larg syve_larg zemres" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga selvie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31005

Titulli: "Sofra Shkodrane @ Malesis Madhe" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Zyra)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31002

Titulli: "Aug te Gjitheve" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Doganier)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31001

Titulli: "per  mua" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga ASSAS|NS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30991

Titulli: "kur    isha    i   dashuruar" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga nikos_z)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30988

Titulli: "Si gjithon Kerkoj ndihm..." (postuar 04-02-2004 nga mister_alfa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30987

Titulli: "Mbi 4 Shkurtin" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30982

Titulli: "Dituria" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30979

Titulli: "Chat: Punon Java por MIRC ka probleme" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Bledari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30977

Titulli: "Eden" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Cruel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30974

Titulli: "C'fare dallimi keni pare ne Kosoven e pasluftes?" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga adonisa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30972

Titulli: "C'fare dallimi keni pare ne Kosoven e pasluftes?" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga adonisa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30971

Titulli: "Shqiptare, Vini Kujen!" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Lexusja_1963)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30970

Titulli: "parazitet ne kompjuter" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Sheqerka)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30969

Titulli: "Dashuri me krisma" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30968

Titulli: "Balle per balle" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30967

Titulli: "Treni niset ne 7 pa 5" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30966

Titulli: "Nje pyetje qe ndoshta do tju duket  e lehte" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Gepardi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30960

Titulli: "Ciao A Tutti" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga theodora*)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30959

Titulli: "Vret, iken dhe lirohet.." (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30958

Titulli: "Windows Media Player per XP" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30956

Titulli: "Po Me Greqine Si Thoni...do Ti Krefim?" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Eurofighter)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30954

Titulli: "A Kualifikohet Shqiperia Kete Rradhe?" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Eurofighter)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30952

Titulli: "Tenori Agim Hushi" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30951

Titulli: "Karikatura  per Bilan !!!!!" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga inter_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30944

Titulli: "Coke v Pepsi" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga OP-POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30941

Titulli: "Cili nga keta Basketbolliste te NBA eshte me i miri.." (postuar 03-02-2004 nga OP-POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30940

Titulli: "Dollari në Tiranë?" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Pink_Girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30939

Titulli: "&quot;Cila Eshte Vepra e Perendise&quot;" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga liveintwoplaces)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30933

Titulli: "Ju lutem me jepni nje pergjigje" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Rrugeci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30930

Titulli: "Ledio Ruci qellon me arme mbi nje te ri shqiptar ne nje pub" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga inter_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30928

Titulli: "Noi" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Anita_H)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30927

Titulli: "WebHosting!" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Captain Albania)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30926

Titulli: "Ftp on line ???" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga reni00)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30915

Titulli: "Shenjat islame ne bibel ?!" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30914

Titulli: "17-vjeçari që vrau dy policë" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga zeus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30911

Titulli: "Njerzorja e Jezusit" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30910

Titulli: "Xhefri dhe Nano" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30909

Titulli: "Dridhje te ekranit pas nje zhurme te vogel" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga euzfor)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30908

Titulli: "Bashkimi Shqipëri - Kosovë" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Tahir_Veliu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30906

Titulli: "Misteri i Priftërisë" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30905

Titulli: "Termeti ne Iran" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30904

Titulli: "Kërkesë për @aop tek kanali math virtual #Shqiperia" (postuar 03-02-2004 nga i_love_fier_)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30899

Titulli: "Shqise orientimi!?" (postuar 02-02-2004 nga Aragorn I)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30895

Titulli: "Dita Me e Lumtur/E Hidhur e Jetes" (postuar 02-02-2004 nga MisCongeniality)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30892

Titulli: "Cfar eshte mesatarja juaj ne shkoll?" (postuar 02-02-2004 nga Ana18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30891

Titulli: "Gjenerali i Natos: Nato mbetet e perkushtuar ndaj Kosoves" (postuar 02-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30890

Titulli: "Bibla thote jam e ndryshuar" (postuar 02-02-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30887

Titulli: "Mbreti i Regae, Bob Marley" (postuar 02-02-2004 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30881

Titulli: "TË DREJTAT E NJERIUT në Lindje dhe në Perëndim" (postuar 02-02-2004 nga Shpresmiri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30879

Titulli: "cmendoni per parfumet" (postuar 02-02-2004 nga selvie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30875

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: do te donit te studionit jasht shtetit
 o 'po' (0 vota)
 o 'jo' (0 vota)
 o 'ndihem mire ketu' (0 vota)
 o 'nuk e di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31017

Sondazh: a ndiheni 100% SHQIPTARE
 o 'po' (1 vota)
 o 'jo' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31016

Sondazh: a eshte ne fuqi per ju shprehja :i merzitur: arg syve_larg zemres
 o 'po' (5 vota)
 o 'jo' (1 vota)
 o 'varet' (0 vota)
 o 'jepni komentin' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31005

Sondazh: Coke v Pepsi
 o 'Coke' (3 vota)
 o 'Pepsi' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30941

Sondazh: Cili nga keta Basketbolliste te NBA eshte me i miri?
 o 'Allen Iverson' (0 vota)
 o 'Kobe Bryant' (1 vota)
 o 'LeBron James' (0 vota)
 o 'Tracy McGrady' (0 vota)
 o 'Kevin Garnett' (0 vota)
 o 'Tim Duncan' (0 vota)
 o 'Shaquille Oneil' (1 vota)
 o 'Dirk Nowzinski' (0 vota)
 o 'Jason Kidd' (0 vota)
 o 'ben Wallace' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30940

Sondazh: A e përkraheni bashkimin e Shqipërisë me Kosovën?
 o 'PO' (3 vota)
 o 'JO' (2 vota)
 o 'NUK E DI' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30906

Sondazh: Cfar eshte mesatarja juaj ne shkoll?
 o 'GPA: 1.5-2.0' (0 vota)
 o 'GPA: 2.0-2.5' (1 vota)
 o 'GPA: 2.5-3.0' (0 vota)
 o 'GPA: 3.0-3.5' (3 vota)
 o 'GPA: 3.5-4.0' (2 vota)
 o 'se di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30891

Sondazh: Ne ca moshe filluat te punonit?
 o '-16' (5 vota)
 o '17' (3 vota)
 o '18' (4 vota)
 o '+19' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30796

Sondazh: Pyetja eshte .Ne Duhet te luajne apo jo?
 o 'Po!' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo!' (1 vota)
 o 'Jam ne medyshje!' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30723

Sondazh: Normalisht , duhet ta quajme njeri-tjetrin :
 o 'Alban' (6 vota)
 o 'Shqiptar' (17 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30486


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

04-02:
 o albano (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=275

04-02:
 o Samara (46) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=710

04-02:
 o antonio (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3192

04-02:
 o e_mira_e_chicag - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2543

04-02:
 o gjethi (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3188

04-02:
 o antonio80al (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3195

04-02:
 o Bow (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3688

04-02:
 o Ardi_Online (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4013
 o oni&amp;ani (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4980

04-02:
 o BLEDI82 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6231

04-02:
 o minority (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6570

04-02:
 o dofcof (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6818

04-02:
 o serdi (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7004

04-02:
 o Temujin (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7926

04-02:
 o bledian (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8609

04-02:
 o Holta (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8674

04-02:
 o Bledi_Sweet (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8741

04-02:
 o fidano (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9064

04-02:
 o Fabiola111 (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9333

04-02:
 o sofo (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10341

04-02:
 o frenky (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10633

04-02:
 o alfonsi (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11053

04-02:
 o ediervin (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11067

04-02:
 o Bufo (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11634

04-02:
 o Andri28 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11709

04-02:
 o luchy23 (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11749

04-02:
 o MrSafet (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=12477

04-02:
 o doshi (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=12573

05-02:
 o esinqerta - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=95

05-02:
 o beu peqinit (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=956

05-02:
 o J@mes_Douglas (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1016

05-02:
 o man (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11485

05-02:
 o tifoz gjerman (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1340

05-02:
 o Toleranti - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1446

05-02:
 o Lorenc84 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1765

05-02:
 o Jumbojet (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2253

05-02:
 o Valmir (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2595

05-02:
 o Miss_3ci (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2703

05-02:
 o rockfeller (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2961

05-02:
 o Kresha (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3549


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 28-01-2004
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 134 Anetare te rinj
 o 194 Tema te reja
 o 3,517 Postime te reja
 o 9 Sondazhe te reja

----------

